# 12-5 LFTS



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Up and about to head down to Van Buren County. Good Luck Everyone. Haven't hunted there since Thanksgiving morning. Hopefully the 11 point is still roaming around.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Don’tgoenough (Aug 19, 2018)

Up and at em’ in Indiana. Coffee is on and making sandwiches and packing backpack for the day. Packing for an all day sit but not sure if that will be the case or not. Good luck to all!


----------



## Kola (May 22, 2006)

Today’s the day! Haven’t had a daylight track in awhile. Good luck!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Heading out to drive to the thumb to hunt all day.... if need be. 
Need one to top off the freezer.
<----<<<


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, I guess I am going, was debating whether it was worth it on our gun season extension. N.E. St. Clair County, no pressure but from the Coyotes, I see a lot of scat walking in. Saw a 8 yesterday morning but have higher standards from what I have gotten earlier. Looks to be a long week ahead with warm weather and no fronts coming through. Shoot straight everyone, aim small and be safe!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Going out to hunt a spot i have not sat in for a long while. Last time on this stand was October 3rd. This spot is about 100yardd from one of my most faithful bow stands over the years.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Up and at ‘em. I’ll be out in Calhoun


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I'll be joining in from Kent. Probably just a short sit for deer this morning, I have some unfinished business with some ducks that have been laughing at me the past few weeks. Pretty sure one gave me the middle feather the other day as he flew by and this is the last weekend to settle the score.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Day 6 for Ohio firearms season. I’ll try another farm today maybe that will change my luck on seeing one i want to take. Good luck.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Time to roll. Good luck guys! I have a feeling someone is going to punch a tag.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Heading out in Hillsdale this morning. Cell cams have been really quite and typically December isn’t a good month for sightings, but I don’t want to quit on this season yet. Good luck all.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Running a little late. Normally I’d be suited up and walking back to get set hour plus before shooting hours, but instead I’m just getting rolling. Should be settled in by 6:30 or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Im up and sitting here wishing i had a bluetooth heater for my blind i can turn on before walking out the door :lol:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Got the better half set in her spot for a all day sit, told her to shoot whatever comes through, she's got 2 tags, I'm gonna head into a different swamp at first light to still hunt for the first part of the day.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Headed out on doe patrol,
Good luck!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Out in Calhoun county. Saw sevel last evening but no shots.
Today maybe! Good luck all!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

1st shot 6:53 .


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Just heard a very close shot fired at 6:54 WTH


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Amazing, 7:17 am is legal shooting


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Up in the thumb at a buddies families farm. Sitting in a sniper nest. This is awesome!


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Out in Sanilac this morning. Good luck all.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Waiting in the Eastern hangnail. 
Shoot straight fellers!


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

All set up in lenawee looking for a doe. Good luck!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ready for action in Clay county Indiana, opening day of the late muzzleloader season. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck today boys, sshootem.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

5 shots NW 1/2 mile.

Having trouble seeing his sights I guess.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Huron county. Morning view


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Lil miss Scheel and I are in a different blind on the edge of the oaks after our all day skunk yesterday. The pop-up we're in is a lot less comfortable then the Black Dog Farms blind we were in yesterday.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

4 baldies but the are on their feet feeding.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Sitting with my son in Cass. Same shack he shot his first buck in 7 years ago. And our first sit together since his last Youth hunt 2 years ago. Good memories!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a very nice 10pt in front of me.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Just heard first shots.
Have 5 different bucks on cam this week all night pics.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

5 more doe/fawns working their way through. The 10 had a split G3 nice mass throughout. Maybe mid 130s. I may regret my decision.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Shot fired from friends blind. Just put my sausage biscuit on the heater, told him I'll walk over after I eat breakfast.

I think doe, as I saw a few headed his way.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Im in. My oldest son and I in Hillsdale. Slim pickens around these parts. Hundreds of acres of chisel plowed fields staring at us. My food plots are mowed to the ground. We’re still plugging away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Big doe and fawn, let her walk.
She was on the fence line.
One shot heard 24 minutes early.


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

In my climber in State land in Alcona county. Love my Heater Body Suit and heated vest right now....


----------



## bustapapa (Mar 25, 2009)

Son and grandson up at farm In Missaukee county. Lots of nice bucks on cam. Hope one of them connect. Good luck to all.


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Group of 12 does came in.....11ran off. Perfect morning. That was my last tag.....now what the heck am i supposed to do? Haha


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Skunked last night and Haven’t seen a deer yet this morning, but the squirrel army is mobilizing. Must be a big offensive since there are about 20 of them doing tactical drills in my yard this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

2 young bucks wondered thru.
Crossed property line to the north. 1 min later I heard 4 shots.

May not see those young fellas again.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

SHHHET21 said:


> Found her


Purdy girl she is!
Congrats!
<----<<<


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Trying something different got out at 11 will hunt here til 1-1:30 and than move. Not going so well the clip on my rope I use to haul up my back pack, the knot came undone. So that’s sitting at the bottom of the tree for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Swamp Donkey Down 








140lbs dressed 60 yd shot with 450 BM went about 100 yds .


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

jimbobway said:


> Swamp Donkey Down
> View attachment 612423
> 
> 140lbs dressed 60 yd shot with 450 BM went about 100 yds .


Nice congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

SHHHET21 said:


> Found her


Congrats


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

On the walk out saw a doe with really short front legs that was hopping around. One tag to go


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> On the walk out saw a doe with really short front legs that was hopping around. One tag to go
> 
> 
> View attachment 612465


:lol:


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> On the walk out saw a doe with really short front legs that was hopping around. One tag to go
> 
> 
> View attachment 612465


Good hit on her!
Congrats.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

MichiFishy said:


> View attachment 612449


Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> On the walk out saw a doe with really short front legs that was hopping around. One tag to go
> 
> 
> View attachment 612465


Yep her front legs are crazy but that tail is amazing.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Brian W. said:


> View attachment 612415
> 2 young bucks wondered thru.
> Crossed property line to the north. 1 min later I heard 4 shots.
> 
> May not see those young fellas again.


Well if they would t have legalized any weapon use for muzzleloader then they may have had a chance. Bummer


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

jimbobway said:


> Swamp Donkey Down
> View attachment 612423
> 
> 140lbs dressed 60 yd shot with 450 BM went about 100 yds .


140 lbs. dressed? That's a BIG doe. Nice!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I came in at lunch. My buddies talked me into going back to the bean plot. Still waiting on one of the bigger ones that we believe is still alive. 

I may have to rethink my morning pass. No cam pic of that buck we could find to verify it’s size.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Neighbors took the tractor out back to retrieve their deer, now they shot 18 more times. This section is 1/2 mile by 1 mile. I think he drove through a grass field. 

I sure miss muzzleloaders...


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Heading out shortly. Had all kinda of pictures from 1045-1115. Hopefully they don’t go far. I’m just looking for a good shot on a plump doe. Haven’t seen any decent bucks on my camera, but there is still good sign. Maybe their just too smart for the camera. 

Either way, I’m hoping for more freezer filler. Late season buck would be cool though. Excited to take the ML out!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Heading back out. Hunting a tree line between a cut corn field and winter wheat field. Deer highways between the two are unreal! Hope its not all after dark.
Good luck all.
<----<<<


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Someone bring lunch out! 
Was not planning to sit all day. This spot has so much fresh sign.
Now I am hungry and have not even seen a squirrel.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> On the walk out saw a doe with really short front legs that was hopping around. One tag to go
> 
> 
> View attachment 612465


Looks like a kangaroo mate


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Been in the stand all day. Pretty dead but had quite a bit of shooting around me this morning. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Out in a thick tangle of honeysuckle in SW Ohio. Hoping all the gun hunters have the deer pushed into this archery only area. 

need some titmouse management back here....they’re thick!


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Yep her front legs are crazy but that tail is amazing.


Yep, beats the DEGOOSE kill he had the other day!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Back out for the first time in almost two weeks. Washtenaw county. Would normally keep hunting hard however with my rifle buck, and a Michigan elk hunt a week from today, going to have plenty of meat if everything works out. Out now to try and take a doe or two for the farmer.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Well I moved did like one tree I was trying to climb so moved back to we’re a shot the doe on nov 14 it is only hundreds from where I was so we shall see what happens. Pod luck be safe 
By the way yesterday I heard 7 shots total and today one n Livingston co


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

jimbobway said:


> Swamp Donkey Down
> View attachment 612423
> 
> 140lbs dressed 60 yd shot with 450 BM went about 100 yds .





MichiFishy said:


> View attachment 612449


Congrats! gentlemen


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I’m back out. I saw 4 slick heads this morning and my brother saw 14 slicks no bucks. Had this guy on cam Friday morning. Good luck all.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bowhunter426 said:


> On the walk out saw a doe with really short front legs that was hopping around. One tag to go
> 
> 
> View attachment 612465


Congrats sure it’s not part kangreru


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Back in the saddle for the night sit. It’ll be hard to hold off on that 7 point because he’s a nice 2 1/2 year old, but this guy just really gets my blood going. Been a cat and mouse game all year with him. Haven’t had him on camera since mid October and then I was worried he was dead. Now he's been consistent in here the last 3 days. Hoping that means he’s comfortable and ready to show himself tonight. He’d be my first buck, I’ve only ever shot does! I told my wife he’s got a spot reserved on the wall in the man cave if I connect with him. She’s dealt with ducks taking up wall space, but he’d probably be the best addition down there...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I came in at lunch. My buddies talked me into going back to the bean plot. Still waiting on one of the bigger ones that we believe is still alive.
> 
> I may have to rethink my morning pass. No cam pic of that buck we could find to verify it’s size.


Hope you get your chance. Good luck!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Im in my tree for the night, I forgot my release!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Back in the saddle for the night sit. It’ll be hard to hold off on that 7 point because he’s a nice 2 1/2 year old, but this guy just really gets my blood going. Been a cat and mouse game all year with him. Haven’t had him on camera since mid October and then I was worried he was dead. Now he's been consistent in here the last 3 days. Hoping that means he’s comfortable and ready to show himself tonight. He’d be my first buck, I’ve only ever shot does! I told my wife he’s got a spot reserved on the wall in the man cave if I connect with him. She’s dealt with ducks taking up wall space, but he’d probably be the best addition down there...
> View attachment 612615


MichODM that would be one heck of a first buck and very deserving of wall space for his mount. Good luck I hope you double lung him today!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading back out. Lots of good movement this morning. Passed on several does. Pulled a couple cam cards, got a nice looking 8 coming around. Maybe he'll show up.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Botiz said:


> Im in my tree for the night, I forgot my release!


Pretty vital piece of equipment.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Yep her front legs are crazy but that tail is amazing.


Must have had her front legs chopped off some how but your right the tail sure looks different


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Posted up here in Jackson County. Same ladder stand that I got lucky with two weeks ago. Nice brisk evening. Let's see the deer!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

New spot watching a wheat field.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Botiz said:


> Im in my tree for the night, I forgot my release!


 I would get down and go home, you plan on just letting one fly with your fingers?


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I’m out with the smoke pole tonight on a small private parcel in benzie. Still hoping one of the good bucks I know are still alive show up. Doe patrol we will get serious about next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Duck hunting was a bust this morning on lake st Clair. A nice deer would really help better the night! It’s still a single shot.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> Not that’s ever happened to me but I do keep an extra one in my pack


I've been thinking about carrying an extra. Would have to make a little room in my fanny pack but that would be easy enough. knock on wood I have not forgotten my release ....... yet. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> WTH is a gerker??


Year and half old buck.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> MichODM that would be one heck of a first buck and very deserving of wall space for his mount. Good luck I hope you double lung him today!


Thank you! I’ve put in quite a few long and boring sits this year. Having seen almost zero deer for the last few weeks he’d be one heck of a turn around for the season. I have been thinking a doe will do, but now he’s the only deer I’ll be after till late doe rolls around. And even then I’ll be after him with the bow. He’s a great buck.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

A "gerker buck" may be big enough to chase a doe, but not mature enough to make a good grunt.
He just kinda runs around half hard going 
"Gerrrk Gerrrrrrk"


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sitting out in Grand traverse county for about an hour now, picked a spot from on X that looked out of the way and secluded.

Nice of the people 300 yards away on the other side of this little lake to wait till we got the blind all set up and family in it to start slamming doors and talking loud, even running a chainsaw for no reason 15 minutes ago.

Just hoping they get cold in about 15 minutes and leave


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Brian W. said:


> A "gerker buck" may be big enough to chase a doe, but not mature enough to make a good grunt.
> He just kinda runs around half hard going
> "Gerrrk Gerrrrrrk"


Got it.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Came out to our little gun range property where I got the 7 during gun. Forgot Saturday is the range day lol. They were done about 4 so I snuck out here. Hopefully the clockwork deer come out still. Seems a new buck is in town too. Trees all tore up literally 10 foot from the pop up .


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This evening’s view.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

9pt and 10pt came into the beans. I saw the 9pt leave after the smoke cleared. BBD


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> 9pt and 10pt came into the beans. I saw the 9pt leave after the smoke cleared. BBD


Patience pays off. Congrats!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> 9pt and 10pt came into the beans. I saw the 9pt leave after the smoke cleared. BBD


Congratulations, can't wait to see some pics


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

This is one of the 9 points she passed


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Dead quiet, so I'll start playing with my phone. Seems like whenever I pick up my phone then look out the blind window a deer magically appears.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> 9pt and 10pt came into the beans. I saw the 9pt leave after the smoke cleared. BBD


Way to go, excited to see the brute.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Can’t wait to see pics luv2! Congrats!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Ole boy was a no show tonight. Hoping to get out tomorrow night!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Ole boy was a no show tonight. Hoping to get out tomorrow night!


DAMN!!!! I’ve been waiting for a serious hero shot!!!


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

jscheel said:


> This is one of the 9 points she passed
> View attachment 612693


That guy would be hard to pass. Nice buck


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> 9pt and 10pt came into the beans. I saw the 9pt leave after the smoke cleared. BBD


I knew it was just a matter of time.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Saw 6 nice does tonight but no bucks. Back at it tomorrow


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

bmoffit said:


> DAMN!!!! I’ve been waiting for a serious hero shot!!!


Man, you and me both. Oddly enough I’m enjoying this as much as I used to enjoy waterfowl. Even though I’m not seeing much, it’s so relaxing being out there. Waterfowl was typically instant gratification, this is more like a marathon type race. Getting back into deer hunting this year was the best decision I could’ve made! Maybe tomorrow he’ll slip up and I can capitalize.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

saw 3 doe sitting this morning then we did a few small deer drives and managed to shoot 2 coyotes first push.i shot this one.with the old 870.
Saw 2 bucks one was a nice 1 but no good shots on them. Didnt sit tonight back out tommorow am


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

7 minutes left to the end of legal shooting and here comes two yahoos with headlamps joy riding their bikes down the horse trail - I love state land hunting! They were less than 50 yards from me and I thought about touching off the ole muzzle loader just to scare the crap out of them. I did check my license and I cannot tag a bike rider.:evilsmile


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Saw 20 does and 1 small 6 point tonight. Everything stuck in the thickets offering no shots. This property is 25 miles south if where im staying. On my way north up m25, a southbound pickup hit a deer.

We both pulled over and i wanted to make sure the driver was ok. He was also coming home from hunting. Unfortunately the deer was alive and stumbling into a field. 

I gathered my thoughts, grabbed a knife amd we dispatched the little button buck. I love hunting whiletail but hate having to dispatch something like that.

Not going to lie, i feel sick and need a drink. I know i did the right thing, it just sux. Atleaat it wont go to waate. I helped.load it into hia truck and proceeded home. 

Helluva day


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> View attachment 612807
> View attachment 612811
> saw 3 doe sitting this morning then we did a few small deer drives and managed to shoot 2 coyotes first push.i shot this one.with the old 870.
> Saw 2 bucks one was a nice 1 but no good shots on them. Didnt sit tonight back out tommorow am


Nice work


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

protectionisamust said:


> Saw 20 does and 1 small 6 point tonight. Everything stuck in the thickets offering no shots. This property is 25 miles south if where im staying. On my way north up m25, a southbound pickup hit a deer.
> 
> We both pulled over and i wanted to make sure the driver was ok. He was also coming home from hunting. Unfortunately the deer was alive and stumbling into a field.
> 
> ...


You are a good man...you did the right thing for the driver & the young buck.

Enjoy your drink.

Sleep well.


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

Buddy shot 2 does at my property tonight. That makes 6 does for the season. Quota has been filled. We left the blind at 4:30 after he shot his 2nd. Saw 15 at that point. Maybe I need to take 1 more? Either that or get ready for ice fishing

Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Craves said:


> You are a good man...you did the right thing for the driver & the young buck.
> 
> Enjoy your drink.
> 
> Sleep well.


Thank you but that craps not easy....atleast for me


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 612841
> View attachment 612843


Awesome Buck. Well done Sir.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

protectionisamust said:


> Thank you but that craps not easy....atleast for me


And it shouldn't be...

Thanks for doing the right thing and checking on the well being of the driver, and dispatching the injured deer.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations @Luv2hunteup ! Great buck!

Enjoy that cold one & a couple more!


----------



## Fastattack (Oct 24, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 612841
> View attachment 612843


Dandy Ohio buck! Congrats!! Enjoy a few more of those buds!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Brian W. said:


> View attachment 612415
> 2 young bucks wondered thru.
> Crossed property line to the north. 1 min later I heard 4 shots.
> 
> May not see those young fellas again.


You have standing beans?? How do you have any tags left??

Seen 8 tonight. 6 does and 2 button bucks. I was only shooting bucks tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 612841
> View attachment 612843


Great buck! Congrats! Looks pretty wet and muddy down there


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 612841
> View attachment 612843


A big congrats. Well deserved.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 612841
> View attachment 612843


Congrats, dandy buck.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 612841
> View attachment 612843


Congrats Luv2. That's a sweet buck!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 612841
> View attachment 612843


Congrats great buck bet that beer tasted extra good


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 612841
> View attachment 612843


A huge congratulations to you LUV2 !!! You have put in the time ,effort and definitely passed your fair share of deer killing opportunities !! Very well done and a definite earned Beer !!
I am so happy for you and great buck for all the efforts!!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats!





jeffm said:


> Congrats! gentlemen





Doghouse 5 said:


> Nice !!! Congrats..


Thanks guys, but was not my kill. We certainly got a workout in tracking without blood though. She was shot with at 7 55 with a 155 gr. ballistic tip fired from a 350 legend. Met up with the shooter at 8 45 and took up the track, he claimed he saw her mule kick and heard her crash in a certain area. I found 3 different tufts of white hair in a 3 yard diameter area, no blood. 

We followed tracks in disturbed leaves for 40 yards and couldn't keep up with which deer was which as she was with 2 other does and they all left together, no blood. So we started a grid search, which lasted 2 hours, still no blood. 

Finally, at 10 45, we decided to just approach the neighbors and see if we could peek on their land, and sure enough she was dead about 25 yards onto their property in some tall Canary Grass where we couldn't see her. I backtracked her blood trail, she went 125 yards, 90 of those without dropping a single drop of blood. She was quartering to heavily at 53 yards and he put it right in front of her shoulder, into the heart and the far lung, no exit wound. No bullet found on autopsy, but the damage was minimal and look like the round pretty much exploded as soon as it broke hide, and he was lucky that some of the bigger chunks hit her heart and lung.

We were nearly ready to give up with no blood, but knew that deer don't mule kick at a shot for no reason. Glad we kept up with it, happy for my friend to take a deer off of his new property, and always excited to get to do some tracking. We estimate her age and weight, 130 lbs dressed, 2,5 years old.

See you guys in the morning.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 612841
> View attachment 612843


Congrats on a really nice thick buckeye state buck. Well done.


----------

